# Somebody please tell me I'm wrong...



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey, everyone. This is my first post here, but I've already read all the current threads and I need an answer to something that is bothering me.
I had a Para-Ordnance LTC, but I sold it because I wanted something different. At the time I bought the LTC I really wanted a P99, but I let my buddies talk me into the Para. Now I'm back where I started.
I'm wanting a P99 AS in .40 S&W, and the local Sportmans Warehouse has them on back order right now, but the price will be $549 when they come in.
My problem is that every gun magazine I pick up that has gun listings in the back (you know, the "Annuals" that every gun rag feels like they have to put out) says on the P99 that capacity for the .40 is "10 (12 for law enforcement)". ???!!!
Now I know that the magazine restrictions have gone away, so why would this be stated as such? Is Walther being politically correct and only allowing LE types the hi-caps? I shouldn't have to go and get certified as Texas Peace Officer just to get the most out of the P99. If I'm going to be limited to just 10 rounds, I'd just as soon get an XD45 have 13 rounds of .45ACP. 
If I'm reading this wrong, please correct me, because I like the P99 so much and wish I had got one two years ago. But without the hi-caps, I have to look else where. Thanks.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. If you live in one of the free states (like Texas) you can buy all the 12rd 40S&W P99 mags you want. No matter what the P99 comes with, all the standard capacity mags will fit.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

It depends on the state you live in. You can get 12rd mags as long as your state permits it. The way I feel about it is I can get the 10rd'ers if I want, but I have the choice. I am not big on the state capacity rules that limit my choices. I like having the FREEDOM of choice and not compliance. But enough of my soapbox . . . depends on where you live.


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for putting my mind at ease. I live in the Republic of Texas, so the hi-caps will be no problem. Looks like I'm going to get that P99 after all.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Grimjack said:


> Thanks for putting my mind at ease. I live in the Republic of Texas, so the hi-caps will be no problem. Looks like I'm going to get that P99 after all.


You can Look forward to a word or two from Shipwreck. He loves his P99, and hes from Texas too. Good luck with your new gun. 
:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - U can get the "hi caps" - Remember - some states still require the 10 round limit, despite the federal ban expiring.

To be honest, while I am a super fanatic of the P99 - it's not a great gun in the 40 cal. Many people complain about it being too snappy. It was originally designed for 9mm, and that's the round its best in. 

I'd stick w/ it in 9mm if I were U. I have seen many 40 cal P99 owners regret buying the P99 in that caliber after their first trip to the range.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I disagree. I own two of each caliber and there is nothing wrong, or even really different between the two. The recoil signature is different, which is a given since they are two different rounds. I have recieved the same performance from my 40SW's as I do from my 9mm's. I have never regreted buying a 99 cambered in 40SW. In fact most of the people I have "converted" to the P99 ended up buying them in 40.

It all comes down to personal preference.


----------

